# Handbrake Extender



## Hymer634

Hi,

does anyone know where I can get an extension to raise the height of the handbrake handle on a 2003 Ducato, as my wife has trouble reaching it.

I'm sure I visited a website very recently where there was one for about £54 but I can't find it again and I've searched all the motorhome forums and groups where I might have seen it but can't find a link.

I've seen the site in sweden at http://www.kamafritid.se/pdf/15011.pdf where there is one for about £45 but it might be difficult to import one!

Hope someone can help,

Alan


----------



## bognormike

There's a query on this in this month's MMM where they got a special handle for disiabled vehicles - page 242. If you haven't got the magazine I can get the company details.


----------



## badger

I have the same problem......having short arms.........at least thats what I think they said :roll: 

I beleive the company is tec seating, and some clever dick will be along in a mo with the full link. :lol:


----------



## Hymer634

That might have been what I thought I'd seen - looks easy enough to copy !!

Alan


----------



## GROUNDHOG

We have the same problem, Wife can't reach the brake at all and the local Peugeot dealer told me it is also a problem they have with regular van drivers (especially ladies). I have emailed the company in Sweden and awaiting reply.


----------



## badger

I for one will be interested to see what the reply will be.

I am looking at the possibility of a bespoke seat box to fit the standard floor pan and accept a swivel plate and then a non standard seat. The aim is to make the seat lower and more adjustable, with room for "swivel". I think an extension on the hand brake may get in the way.


----------



## GROUNDHOG

Hi everyone,

I have heard from the Swedish manufacturer of these extensions and we are looking at importing them into the UK. I cannot give the exact cost yet but assuming they are reasonable how much GENUINE interest is there?

I am not looking at this as a money making venture rather a way of helping fellow m/h'ers solve a mutual problem.

Your thoughts are welcome.

David S


----------



## klubnomad

I would be interested depending on cost as I also have short arms and deep pockets  

Dave

656


----------



## JohnH

My wife cannot drive our Starspirit if there is any chance she might have to do a hill start because of the problem with the handbrake being too low down. We would also be interested in the product if the price was reasonable.
John


----------



## Hymer634

Yes, I would also be interested,at a reasonable price 

Alan


----------



## 97353

Count me in.

Paul


----------



## whistlinggypsy

I'm in as well

Bob


----------



## GROUNDHOG

Heard from Sweden today, I estimate the cost of the unit would be just under £50 assuming I can get more than five orders. This price would include UK VAT and postage.

I have one slight concern though and that is insurance.... would such a modification have to be declared to your insurer and are there any UK department of transport rules it has to comply with?

Any lawyers out there????

PS: Forgot to say price depends on quantity ordered so this is the highest, they will give up to 35% off with enough orders.


----------



## patr

David
Excellent work, thank you. Please add me to your list.
Regards
Pat


----------



## whistlinggypsy

David, i would be interested but would like the concerns you mentioned cleared up before purchasing.

Bob


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

This is the company:

http://www.specialisedvehicleoptions.com/Page.php?id=35

I would possibly be interested.

I have long arms but I have difficulty bending to reach the handbrake and if I fit a seat swivel base it would be even worse.


----------



## DABurleigh

Count me in for the Swedish extender, please. It seems to me a better one (and cheaper) than the MMM SVO one at £79 plus VAT.

Tek Seating do a reduced height seat box, provided you don't have large batteries needing the height of the existing ones.
http://www.tekseating.co.uk/motor-home-seating_55_1.htm

Dave


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Looking at the Swedish site, I was quite interested in the door step to help access to the cab also the interior door lock, I could not find any prices on the site though, wish I could read Swedish!


----------



## patr

Hi David 

Spoke to Caravan Guard this morning. Insurance not affected by handbrake extender but obviously worth checking with individual companies. 

Please keep us posted on developments.


Pat


----------



## GROUNDHOG

My insurers have said the same, it is an accessory not a modification because the original handbrake is still in place... but I want to be really sure.

They are sending over the first one today so I should be able to see how good it is to use and easy to fit , I will post some pictures.

I will then get a firm price and let you all know, will also find out about the other items on the site.

David


----------



## Hymer634

Just checked with Safeguard insurance - they have the same opinion, no extra premium or conditions, just need to be notified when fitted. The same also goes for additional locks (Fiamma Safedoor).

Alan


----------



## DubPaul

it looks like it only adds 4-5 inches to the handbrake height, which while useful, might not be enough. I presume the handle tilts backwards so that it can depress the button to release the brake?


----------



## DABurleigh

Yes for the SVO one. The Swedish one is releasing by pushing the thumb forwards.

Dave


----------



## DubPaul

on my car you always have to lift the handle slightly when pressing the button, to release. It would be easier to do this if you were pulling the handle back, rather than pushing forward.

Perhaps I'm over analysing this.


----------



## MOTORHOMER

We may also be interested along with the queries above answered. 

Is it a case of one type fits all vans or are they specific & are they easily removable from one vehicle to another.


Motorhomer


----------



## 88726

hi guys

im looking at the pics and thinking the svo one can fit all and the other is dependant on the diameter of the handle , but arn't the handle diameters a standard on all vehicles ? not sure ?

sorry but don't like the foreward push button idea .

is it just me or does anyone else think they should cost about £14.99 :?: 

i still think all these problems are caused by the height of the seat box being a mistake by fiat .


----------



## GROUNDHOG

It's arrived from Sweden, so will soon post a fuller report and piccies! The fitting is adjustable so it should clamp to most handbrake handles in a few seconds and is easily removed... just off to try it out now!!!

Watch this space!


----------



## elbino

I too have short arms and would welcome an extension


----------



## ninky

*Hand brake extension*

We would be intereted in purchasing a hand brake extension


----------



## DonnieBan

Hi 
You could try the disabled drivers web page. http://www.specialisedvehicleoptions.com/Page.php?id=35

Donnie Ban


----------



## Bella

*Handbrake extender*

I had a handbrake extension fitted on my 1st MH ( Elddis Autoquest 1992 on Talbot Express base) five years ago; if I hadn't I would never have been able to cope with the hill starts at traffic lights!!
I had it removed and refitted onto my present MH (Swift BelAir on Fiat Ducato chassis) three years ago.
I obtained mine through Motability Services at Salford Manchester £60 inc fitting.
It slides over original handbrake lever, is fixed with a grub screw and has a T bar extension which presses against the handbrake button in order to release it when you want to move off.
As I am < 5ft 4ins tall and the driving seat is on a swivel base I would have great difficulty and constant back pain if I had to cope without it!!
In fact I don't think I'd be able to carry on driving!!

I would put a photo of it in here if I could but have never been able to get photos onto the forum.

Hope this encourages all the other short armed people to persevere and find a solution!

"Bella"


----------



## GROUNDHOG

Meanwhile back in Sweden .... er I mean Cornwall...

The good news is that the extension is now fitted to my Peugeot based van and works a treat, takes two minutes to fit ( and remove if you so wish) and now means the Wife can easily reach the handbrake. It will fit all Peugeot/Fiat/Citroen vans and I have no doubt many others. So good is it that I showed it to the local Peugeot dealer and then got a call from the Council asking for a supply for their fleet of Boxer vans!.

The downside is that if you can no longer swivel the front seats with the handbrake raised and the handle whilst strong is not exactly tactile.

I will revert with the final cost asap, I am trying to get the Swedes to reduce the price at the moment.

As already mentioned I am doing this as a favour to my fellow motorhomers, not for profit or as a business so if anyone has thoughts on how they might be sold please let me know ...ebay??? or this there some enterprising supplier out there who might like the farnchise????


----------



## thieawin

I am interested

I am 5' 10" and find the handbrake on my Niesmann Flair 7000i hopelessly low. I cannot use it when belted in

Marcle Leisure were hoping to sell one but still do not have

Did any one chase motability


----------



## nukeadmin

> As already mentioned I am doing this as a favour to my fellow motorhomers, not for profit or as a business so if anyone has thoughts on how they might be sold please let me know ...ebay??? or this there some enterprising supplier out there who might like the farnchise????


hmmm if the price was right i might consider selling them on Outdoorbits


----------



## DABurleigh

"not exactly tactile"

Can you expand? Do you mean no feel to the button push, or no grip to the handle, or what?

Dave


----------



## Hymer634

Hi,

any chance of a progress report on the supply from Sweden. ?

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## GROUNDHOG

When I say it isn't exactly tactile what I mean is do not expect a BMW/Merc type leather bound handle. That said, it does exactly what it says on the tin and inspires total confidence having used it for a while. A really good picture can be found on www.kobran.se

There is no UK importer but I will have details of where to order by end of next week and final price, all I can say is it would be between £40 and £50 at this stage! If anyone out there wants the franchise for free then PM me-I am sure it can be arranged!!!!!


----------



## Hymer634

Any details of how and when we can get hold of them yet ?

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## nukeadmin

ok all, almost finalised a relationship to resell these on Outdoorbits,

Should be sorted by tmrw, and then i can give you all a price and a pre-order link on the shop


----------



## nukeadmin

ok sorted out most of the pricing with the manufacturer for these

They are now up for pre-order from outdoor bits here:-
http://www.outdoorbits.com/product_info.php/cPath/19/products_id/173

at £49.99 inc P&P & VAT

please order asap if you intend to purchase one as i am finalising delivery dates and if i get enough orders in i may need to increase the quantity i am having shipped over


----------



## nukeadmin

just to let you know, investigating an issue with Barclays atm concerning an error at their end on some items when conducting credit card payments, and these can therefore be bought using paypal only until we sort it out !


----------



## nukeadmin

ok all sorted, full steam ahead, buy it now


----------



## 97587

*handbrake extender*

Is this the RRP or does the subscriber discount still apply?

Pete


----------



## nukeadmin

this is the end price Pete, maybe in the future I may include this in the discounted products line once i know the demand etc


----------



## richard863

*Hand brake extender*

Hi All

Whilst the subject seems on the face of it a very good idea. This is only so, for non rotational seats.

If you have the rotational seat you will have to have the hand brake off because the extender will foul the seat while turning. OK if you want to park without the brake on. Sorry not for me

Best wishes to all


----------



## DABurleigh

My Fiat Ducato rotational seat will spin around fine with such an extender on - I checked before ordering. As things stand now, the rear height adjuster just touches the handbrake and pushes it 0.5cm sideways; you hardly feel it.

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh

I've added an MHF review. Nuke has yet to pair it with pictures I emailed him yesterday, but you'll get the gist from:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=MReviews&op=show&rid=76

Dave


----------



## Pusser

Does anyone know if this handbrake extender will fit the New Fiat. I do have revolving seats but as I do not use mine for fear of driving off one day facing the wrong way, it will have no effect on my particular drivers seat.


----------



## nukeadmin

Hi Puss
it will fit but only with modification, the new Fiat chassis handbrake is slightly wider than the older models and so the existing retaining screws at the bottom section do not have enough length to meet and screw together, the only way to get it to fit is to remove these screws and buy some longer variants.


----------



## Pusser

nukeadmin said:


> Hi Puss
> it will fit but only with modification, the new Fiat chassis handbrake is slightly wider than the older models and so the existing retaining screws at the bottom section do not have enough length to meet and screw together, the only way to get it to fit is to remove these screws and buy some longer variants.


Does this sound a job I am capable of doing. If so can you give me an idea of what and where the new screws come from and I will had a go. Unless of course, you could sell me the right screws for the job which would be handy.

Many thanks and coming back to you for some other bits I need.


----------



## 130748

Would be interested if suitable for Hymer B564



GROUNDHOG said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have heard from the Swedish manufacturer of these extensions and we are looking at importing them into the UK. I cannot give the exact cost yet but assuming they are reasonable how much GENUINE interest is there?
> 
> I am not looking at this as a money making venture rather a way of helping fellow m/h'ers solve a mutual problem.
> 
> Your thoughts are welcome.
> 
> David S


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

siana said:


> Would be interested if suitable for Hymer B564


Hi siana,

they are available from MHF site shop:

http://www.outdoorbits.com/kobran-motorhome-handbrake-extender-p-173.html

MHS...Rob


----------



## howellsroad

:? 
Has no one else used this style of extender?

http://www.prime-function.co.uk/rare-spares/

On our Renault Master based Lunar Telstar, with handbrake that drops down when on to allow for seat swivel, this extender has proved very effective over the last 10,000miles. Cost a little more than the Cobran I think.


----------



## Hymie

Hi,
We also have one of the RareSpares type.

Much better made than the other brand - and you can swivel the seat as well!!

Quite happy with ours - worth the extra.

Happy Travels


----------

